# Weekly competition 2007-39 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,MMG,FMC,MM,PM,Relay)



## AvGalen (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, my insanely busy days are NOT over .

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R' U' R D2 R D R F2 R B' L2 U' R U R' B U2 L2 B D2 L' F2 L D2
*2. *L2 U B' D F2 L B' R F' D R F R' B U2 L2 B L2 F2 R' B' R F2 D L
*3. *R2 D L B' R F2 R B2 U2 B' D' F' D' F2 U L' F2 L' U R B2 D' B D' L
*4. *D B' R B' L U2 L B' D2 R U' L' U2 R' U2 R D B R2 B2 L B U' F2 R2
*5. *F R' F D' R' B' L2 U L U' B' R' D' L' U R' D' F R D' B2 L D' R2 D2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' U2 B2 U2 B2 F D B2 D2 F' R' U2 R2 U' L R2 F' D F' D2 U R' U B2 R2
*2. *D L R B2 R2 U' R' B2 F L2 R B F2 D2 F' L F U' F' U' F D2 B2 R' F'
*3. *L' U2 B F2 D' U' L2 R' D2 U B2 F2 L' D' F L' D2 U' L R F D2 U2 B2 F2
*4. *L' R2 D L2 B2 F' D U2 L2 R' B2 L' R' B D U2 L' R' B2 L' B F D2 U' F'
*5. *L2 R D U2 L2 R D' U F' L2 R' D U2 L2 D2 L' B L B2 F D U' B D B

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L D2 U F' L' F L R' U' B L R2 D2 U' F' D2 U B2 F2 U B' D U2 L' U2
*2. *B F2 D B' F2 R U' F' R D2 U B2 D' U F' L' R' D2 F' U' F' L B' L B'
*3. *L' R' B' F' D2 B2 D U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L D' U' L R2 D2 B' F2 D F' L2 F' R'
*4. *B2 D B R' D' L D2 U L' R2 F2 R' B D' B L U' B' U F2 D2 R B2 D F
*5. *B2 F L2 U2 L U L' R D R D B D2 B2 D U2 F2 L' R2 D2 U L' D2 U' R

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 u2 U' B f' F2 R2 B2 f F2 U' r F u' R f2 F2 R' U' r' D2 u' L f' r f2 L D2 r B f' F' r B L2 u2 B2 F' u' r
*2. *D2 u' U' L2 r' R' U2 B D F2 D' F R B' f2 r2 U' f2 D' u2 R' f' F' u' f' F2 r2 R D' U' L' R' u2 U2 L' B' F D u' U'
*3. *B' f2 u B' F u2 B2 f' D B R' D' F L2 u' r' R B' f2 F r2 U' L' R u' L R2 u2 U F' R' F u2 U F D u' L f u
*4. *r2 U' R U2 B' r B2 f2 L r D2 f' U2 B f' F2 u2 U' B' f2 L2 R' D u' U B D2 u' f F r' U' B2 D' u2 B' D u U f'
*5. *r' R2 D2 u2 U f' F' L r R2 U2 R D' u' U F D2 L' u U L' r2 D' F u' L2 r2 B2 U B2 r2 U2 r2 R f F' R2 D B f

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' b D d' U l2 r b r' U2 L' d l' r R u L B2 b' L R2 u2 b2 D2 d2 B' f2 r2 B' b' f2 F' L l' u2 l2 r2 R2 F D' d' u U2 L' D2 F2 u2 B2 b f L2 R2 f u2 U2 f U2 B b f'
*2. *b f U' r d2 u' f R d2 u' f l2 D' F' l' F' d' u2 f D d2 u2 U' b' F2 u' U L2 b' U b D u L2 r2 R2 d U L R f' U2 L' B r u b U2 f F' D' r2 f L' f l2 D U2 B2 F'
*3. *U2 B2 D' d B' b' r2 b2 U2 l' r U2 f' d2 l' R2 B d2 L r f R f' L2 l2 R F2 u U2 l R' u f' D b F' d2 R2 D u2 R2 F L' U' L' l r R d' l2 R2 U2 B' u' l d' l' R u b2
*4. *U2 B' l2 r B2 F2 r D d2 u2 F' R' B' b2 U' b R d2 f' r2 d2 u' f2 F r2 D B2 b f2 F U b' l2 r' b f2 d2 u f2 L' l r' R' U2 L2 R2 d2 f2 l' D' d2 U2 b L' f2 l' D' d' u U
*5. *l' B' b2 l2 R' b F' u f' u' L2 l B L l2 R' u' b L2 R u2 f' l R2 F2 D d' b2 f2 R' B u2 U' b D2 U2 f2 L D2 F2 D' u2 B D B2 d' r2 D d' L l r' R2 b2 L F2 d2 u' r R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R U2 B U' R D2 R F2 L2 D L' D R2 D2 L D R2 B2 D' B' L2 F D2 F
*2. *D F' L2 B' R' F2 R B R2 U2 F' D2 B2 D R' F U B2 D B D2 F2 L' F2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L' D L2 D L2 R' U B2 F2 R' D2 U L R' F' L' R2 U2 F2 U2 L B U' L
*2. *U2 L D U' R2 U' B F' D2 F U B' F2 L2 B F2 D' U2 B' F2 L2 R' F2 D' F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R D2 u B D2 L' r' D2 u U f2 U B2 f' u' f D2 f D2 u2 U L2 r2 R f' F2 D' U f' F R f2 F' r R' D2 L B L2 D2
*2. *B' f' F2 u2 U' R2 u B f2 F' R' F2 L R D2 u2 U R' B2 R f R2 u2 B2 r u2 U2 R' D' U2 B2 f2 L' R' D' L' U2 B' L F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D u2 U2 r' d b R D2 R2 F' L' F2 D' d2 U F2 L' U' B2 f2 U2 f L' d' u' L2 B D2 d2 L l2 R2 B L' f' L R2 f2 F u2 b2 F2 d2 F2 L R2 u' R' D' U2 R D2 b u2 U l2 R U2 b2 f2
*2. *L U2 B b f d2 b d' L' R' F2 U' B' D2 r B' F2 L' l2 r2 R2 U' r b2 d' b' R d U l' d f l F2 r' B b2 f' F2 U L' l2 r' u2 B' b' f2 F' L' r' U B2 L' r b2 d R B d' f'

*Relay*
*1. *D F U' F' L2 B2 L' U' R D F2 L2 U' R F R U2 L2 F' L2 F L' D2 F L'
*1. *L' R2 U F2 L U2 F D U2 B D U' L2 D2 R B2 L' R B' F' L R' U R2 U2
*1. *u R B' f2 F L2 u' F D2 r2 f2 F' U2 B' F r u U2 B F L' r2 D F' u r R D2 u U' B2 D u U R' D' F D f' R
*1. *b l2 r R2 d' F' R2 B' R' B d' l2 r2 u B2 d2 U f' F2 d R2 b' L d' B2 b' f d' L l r' R' D' d2 u2 U2 l B2 l' d u2 L2 b2 l' f R2 d' u' B b2 f2 F r' R2 B2 D' u' F2 l' B'

*Square-1*
*1. *0,2 / -5,1 / 2,3 / 0,3 / 1,0 / 0,4 / 6,0 / -4,2 / 4,4 / 0,2 / 6,0 / 4,0 / 6,2 / 1,4 / 2,0 / -3,4 / 0,3
*2. *0,-4 / 0,-2 / -3,0 / 4,5 / 3,0 / -4,0 / 0,4 / 4,0 / 5,2 / 4,0 / 6,0 / -3,0 / 6,2 / 0,4 / -4,0 / -2,0 / 0,5 / 1,3 /
*3. *-2,3 / -4,-1 / 6,1 / -3,0 / -3,0 / -5,0 / 0,2 / 0,3 / 6,3 / -5,0 / -1,0 / 0,3 / 3,0 / 0,3 / -1,0 / -4,4 / 0,2 / 0,2
*4. *6,6 / 6,-3 / 3,0 / 0,5 / 2,0 / 3,0 / -2,1 / 2,0 / -4,0 / 6,1 / -3,0 / 6,0 / 0,2 / 4,3 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 5,0 / 4,0
*5. *0,-3 / -3,-3 / -4,1 / -4,2 / 2,4 / 6,0 / 0,2 / -4,2 / 2,4 / -5,0 / 4,5 / 6,2 / -1,0 / 6,0 / 2,0 / 6,2

*Magic (Just do 5 solves)*
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic (Just do 5 solves)*
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the .... I am planning on using a new scrambling method proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site. Let me know what you think!)
*1. *c3 d2 e3 B a4 e2 f4 D2 e3 B2 F2 f e4 d c2 b4 e3 B d2 a4 e4 B3 c b c2 E f C3 e4 B2 F2 e3 C d B2 A4 F2 e2 C2 a2 d2 f b d2 B4 C D f4 e f b4 d2 B D4 a3 b e2 a2 c4 b3
*2. *d3 c2 F B2 f4 a2 b4 c4 d2 c e a d2 a2 e B c3 F3 d3 f2 a3 b e B2 C d4 B3 e a3 f3 D2 F4 A4 d e2 d4 c2 F a c2 a4 c4 E F2 a f3 b4 E e f3 C2 B4 E2 F a4 b2 E2 a d4 f3
*3. *B b2 d4 e3 a2 c4 d4 c3 a3 d2 a4 b2 E2 D F f4 C3 B2 C4 E4 e3 C3 c2 F4 f D F A3 C3 b2 D F f2 b3 E4 A2 F2 a2 d2 F4 f4 e f3 a d3 a e2 C3 D4 f e4 a2 d3 f4 a4 f3 D3 F3 d3 F2
*4. *f3 C e a2 e4 B2 A2 f3 b4 E4 a c3 e B3 b2 E3 A2 a2 c2 F2 e2 d2 f4 e d2 f2 D d4 B d3 B2 E2 A c4 F4 E4 e4 C3 F2 E4 e2 a2 b f3 b3 c2 b d4 f3 b2 c4 e C4 c2 a3 c f3 a2 d2 F3
*5. *F4 e B3 F3 E3 D3 b4 d4 e4 d3 c3 a4 e4 a4 d e2 f4 a3 d3 F4 c a b3 a2 e d4 e C4 e3 B2 D4 d4 f3 C e3 a2 c F3 A3 e4 f4 b E2 D4 F2 E2 e4 a3 f2 D3 F f2 e f b2 a3 e3 f b d

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l' r u R U R U R' B' R U B U B' L B' R L R U
*2. *l r b u B' R' U' R' U' R' L U L' U R' B' L' B L' B'
*3. *l' r' b u B' L' U B L' R' B R L U' R' B L U R L'
*4. *l r' b' u U' B R U B' L' B L B U' B' L R B U' R
*5. *l' u' R B L R' B' R' U L R' L B' U' R B' U' R L U'

*Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 F2 L2 R' B D' U B' R D2 L2 R2 B' D' R2 B F' R B D' U2 R2 D U R' B' F' D2 U L' B L2 D' L' R' D F' R2 B2 F2 L R D B2 F2 (45 moves original)
*1. *D' R2 D2 F R2 U' R D' B F R F2 D F' L' R2 D U' (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

I will try to get 1 weeks results posted every night. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. Because this competition started a bit later, I will accept results for this competition untill tuesday. That means that next monday and tuesday you will be able to post results for this weeks competition as well as next weeks competition

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 6, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Karthik (Nov 6, 2007)

*3x3x3*
Average: 25.98
(27.51), 25.78, 27.25, (21.55), 24.93
*
3x3x3 BLD:*
a.DNF.4 min 43 secs.Two misoriented corners.
b.DNF.4 min 22 secs.Two misoriented edges.
Aarggh!!What bad luck!


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 6, 2007)

Stefan Huber

2x2x2
Average: 7.53
Times: 7.81 7.63 (8.20) 7.15 (5.51)
Very good!

3x3x3
Average: 13.75
Times: (14.65) 13.59 13.75 13.92 (13.51)
That's what I call consistent

3x3x3 OH:
Average: 31.37
Times: (29.29) 30.98 31.33 31.81 (32.11)
It's always getting worse... Still a good average.


----------



## Erik (Nov 6, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk:
2x2: (4.86), 4.50, 4.49, 3.94, (3.17)=>4.31
3x3: 12.55, (13.11), 12.24, (10.75), 12.50=>12.34
4x4: 57.89. (59.83), (49.28), 57.11, 49.63=>54.88
--BLD--
2x2a: 32.80
2x2b: DNF (26.86)
3x3a: 1:57.48 first SUB-2!! 
3x3b: DNF (2:42.26)
--other--
Sq-1: (44.55), (29.50), 41.20, 35.63, 33.94=>36.92
Magic: 1.22, 1.83, 1.20, (1.94), (1.06)=>1.42 bad
Mmagic: 3.02, (2.98), 3.02, (4.65), 3.11=>3.05 good
FMC:
X-cross: LD'B'R [F'] R2 U F' z2 (7)
a pair + setting up the next: RU'R'U2L'U'L (7)
Solving the pair and making the rest a bit easier: R2B'R'BU'R' (6)
Solve last corners: y2 URU2R' L'D2LU'L'D2LU (12)
Insertion at [F'] to solve remaining edges and cancel ONE move :-D : z2y l'U'L U M U' L' U y'z2 (9)
result: 41
not very special stuff, at least I managed to do a real insertion for the first time in my life...


----------



## sam (Nov 6, 2007)

Sam Boyles:
2x2 9.26, (5.56), 8.02, (13.93), 11.45 ewww
Avg = 9.58
3x3 28.68, (25.63), 26.62, (28.88), 27.49 eh
Avg = 27.60

Magic
(1.53),1.47, 1.45, 1.41, (1.34)
Avg = 1.44
Master Magic
2.36, (3.07), 2.48, (2.30), 2.33
Avg = 2.39


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 6, 2007)

*3x3x3 BLD*
DNF, DNF

Oh that sucked bigtime.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 6, 2007)

Magic: 1.60
(4.65) 1.52 1.40 (1.35) 1.90

Broke a string yesterday. 

Master Magic: 3.81
(3.44) 3.53 (4.50) 4.13 3.79

I wish I could've gotten something like this at Pleasantville...

2x2x2: 8.02
(7.12) (10.59) 8.21 7.52 8.35

3x3x3: 24.39
24.91 (21.34) 25.73 22.55 (26.62)

Time to retire this cube.

4x4x4: 1:42.70
1:36.87 (1:31.04) (DNF) 1:49.41 1:41.84

5x5x5: 2:13.95
2:16.95 2:15.57 (2:28.63) (2:04.31) 2:09.33

2x2x2 BLD: DNF
DNF (15.08) DNF (13.33)


----------



## Jack (Nov 7, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: 6.41
(5.77), 6.72, (8.11), 6.46, 6.06

3x3x3: 16.99
(15.84), 16.58, 16.27, (21.11), 18.13

3x3x3 OH: 29.83
31.18, (32.50), 28.55, 29.75, (26.22)

4x4x4: 1:18.65
(57.43), 1:19.34 O, (1:35.36 OP), 1:15.97 P, 1:24.28 OP

Pretty bad, except for the first solve which was amazing!

5x5x5: 2:44.27
2:43.56, (2:45.66), 2:44.61, 2:36.75, 2:44.63

Square-1: 1:00.76
(52.38), (1:28.44), 58.43, 1:02.63, 1:01.21

Paritiy on second and last solves.

Megaminx: 2:29.77
2:29.68, 2:33.08, 2:26.56, (2:47.18), 2:18.06

Relay: 4:51.03

I am much too slow at the 5x5 to be any good at this. And this is about the 8th time in a row with double parity!

FMC
33 moves
2x2x3: z F
3 corner insertion: x' R2 U R' D' R U' R' D' x
2x2x3: U R2 U B' R' U2 L' U'
Cross + CE pair: x L' U' L F U2 F2 U F'
ZBF2L: U R U B U B' U2 R'

BLD

2x2x2: 50.53
2x2x2: 1:07.80

3x3x3: 3:56.25
3x3x3: 4:18.40

All successful BLD solves!


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 7, 2007)

2: (4.95), (5.78), 5.17, 5.73, 5.08 --> 5.33 I need to practice this
3: (16.69), 16.58, 16.47, (14.20), 14.55 --> 15.87 not bad
3OH: 31.44, (44.94), 33.83, 34.80, (31.06) --> 33.23 very good
4: 1:23.53 P, (1:12.25), (1:25.25 O), 1:18.20, 1:14.50 O --> 1:18.74 
5: 2:54.61 2:47.14 (2:59.86) 2:59.44 (2:44.33) --> 2:53.73  (all sub-3)

Relay: 4:54.02 
2: 0:05
5: 3:00
4: 1:32  double parit
3: 0:17

2BLD: 35.66, DNF
3BLD: DNF DNF

Fewest Moves:

Total: 37 HTM (36 STM)
x-cross: z F2 U' L2 U B L' B' F2 U R2 (10)
FR + FL: U2 F' U' F2 U F' L F' L' F (10)
BR: U' B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B (8)
ELL: U' B U S U' B' U b (9)


----------



## TimC (Nov 7, 2007)

Tim Chong

3x3x3:
(24.86) (28.13) 25.33 27.46 25.18 ==> 25.99 
Gah, my cube's jamming recently!

Master Magic:
4.39 (4.17) 5.49 4.89 (6.10) ==> 4.92 
Is this considered moderately fast? 



Now I'm just waiting for that Rubik's Clock 

Oh, and I hope your insanely busy days become no more!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2007)

Mike Hughey:
2x2x2: 13.28, (9.00), 13.50, 10.36, (25.87) = 12.38
3x3x3: 34.70, 33.70, (32.23), 36.95, (47.55) = 35.12
3x3x3 OH: (1:09.42), 1:07.87, 1:03.72, 1:05.55, (1:00.69) = 1:05.71
4x4x4: 2:19.47 O, (2:08.17 P), 2:25.52 O, (2:30.98 OP), 2:21.13 = 2:22.04
5x5x5: 3:53.59, 3:57.24, (3:38.22), (4:05.84), 3:40.22 = 3:50.35
Not really very good times, with some really bad discarded times, but the averages weren't too terrible. I'm working too much on BLD right now, so I'm not getting any better at speedcubing.

2x2x2 BLD: 1:10.93, 57.00 = 57.00
3x3x3 BLD: 3:04.00, 3:17.46 = 3:04.00
4x4x4 BLD: 19:08.21, 24:08.04 = 19:08.21
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (47:41.84), DNF (44:27.61) = DNF
I was very happy with these until I got to the 5x5x5 BLD solves. My accuracy is just rotten with the 5x5x5's. I just compiled all of my known big cube BLD results since I started trying them, and my accuracy is 50% on 4x4x4, but just 20% on 5x5x5. Blech!
I used Roman Rooms on the big cubes this time. I'm pretty sure I've switched to using that for good now. Memorization - 4x4x4: 10:40, 12:25; 5x5x5: 24:30, 21:30. The first 5x5x5 DNF was just off by 5 x-centers; the second one was just off by 4 +-centers.

Relay: 7:28.02 (2x2x2: 0:13, 3x3x3: 0:40, 4x4x4: 2:30, 5x5x5: 4:05)
I just don't think I'm any good at this. I do pretty well with no inspection on 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 normally, so it's not really that - I just do badly when I'm doing them all together for some reason.

Square-1: 2:37.97, (1:52.84), 2:00.06, 2:16.77, (2:51.14) = 2:18.27
MegaMinx: 5:55.10, (5:19.69), 6:32.79, 5:50.11, (6:36.21) = 6:06.00
PyraMinx: 33.63, 29.02, 28.56, (26.58), (36.33) = 30.40

Fewest moves: 36 moves
Full solution: F U L2 U B' L' U L2 F L D2 L' U F' U' R F2 R U R U R U R' U' R' U' F2 D' F' U' F D F' U F
I was proud of this one - it's the closest I've ever come to a "real" fewest moves type of solution. Still pretty mediocre by the standards on this forum, but hey, it's good for me! I found it in only about 15 minutes, then couldn't find anything better for the remaining 45.
2x2x2: F U L2 U B' L' U L2
2x2x3: F L D2 L'
complete bar for left face and setup one piece for second layer: U F' U' R F2
insert 3 cycle of edges: R U R U R U R' U' R' U'
finish F2L: F2
fix corners (standard OLL): D' F' U' F D F' U F

I'll enter Marie and Rebecca's times later.


----------



## tim (Nov 7, 2007)

2x2 BLD
Best: 1:02.55
1.) 1:29.75
2.) 1:02.55
something goes wrong here...

3x3 BLD
Best: 1:34.57
1.) 1:34.57
2.) DNF (2:18.24, off by a 3-cycle edges, memorized too fast)

4x4 BLD
1.) DNF (17:50.51, off by two centers)
2.) coming soon...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 8, 2007)

4x4x4 BLD
1. DNF (11:28)
2. DNF (11:15)

My five 4x4x4 BLD attempts this week:
11:xx (off by 2 centers)
13:35 (success)
Untimed (success)
11:28 (off by 2 centers)
11:15 (off by 2 centers)

Don't know if that's a good or bad sign...
And now I apparently have German competition from Tim. Let's hope I just don't DNF if I get to do this at Berkeley Fall...


----------



## pjk (Nov 8, 2007)

3x3:
(16.71) 16.85 (19.01) 17.37 18.62
Avg: 17.61 seconds

Horrible.

2x2:
6.99 6.92 (8.06) (6.85) 7.19
Avg: 7.03 seconds

Good enough. Want to get much better.

4x4:
1:29.74 (1:11.64) 1:19.62 (1:33.98) 1:16.16
Avg: 1:21.84

Horrible.

3x3 BLD:
3:05.79 3:20.88
Best: 3:05.79

I am happy with it. My memo times were way slower than normal, but my solving time was much better than normal.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2007)

Lucas Garron said:


> My 5 BLD attempts this week:
> 11:xx (off by 2 centers)
> 13:35 (success)
> Untimed (success)
> ...



Those are pretty fantastic results. It's frustrating that I've been doing big cubes BLD for a couple of months longer than you and you're already twice as fast as me! Then again, you're twice as fast as me at 3x3x3 BLD too, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.

It's interesting that you're off by 2 centers 3 times. I can't help wondering if maybe it could be a methodology mistake. One mistake I made for a while, and only caught a couple of months after I started, was this: to swap just 2 centers at the end of a cycle, I 3-cycle them (with a commutator) with another center from the first face. But I would forget that I sometimes still had some pieces left unsolved on that first face, so sometimes I'd make the mistake of using another unsolved piece in the 3-cycle. And, guess what - that would leave 2 centers wrong when I was done. Probably not what you're doing at all, but I thought I'd throw that out there just in case it might be.

I just tried doing a sighted 4x4x4 "BLD" solve last night, going as fast as I could, without memorizing at all, and it took me 11:38 to do it. (I also tried a 5x5x5 - it took me 18:30.) So obviously, I need to get a lot faster at execution to even have a chance at catching you. Either that, or I need to learn to memorize instantaneously. 

Interestingly, the breakdowns on my "sighted BLD" 4x4x4 solve were:
orient the cube - 20 seconds
solve the corners - 2 minutes
solve the centers - a little over 3 minutes
solve the edges - 6 minutes!

So clearly, my problem is that I'm so outrageously slow on the edges still. And I'm pretty sure most of my recent speed improvements have come from improving on the edges! I just need to find a way to get faster at them. Maybe I need to try M2 for the 4x4x4 instead of commutators.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 8, 2007)

> Fewest moves: 36 moves


 You are starting to get it Mike! After your 40 last week this is another nice improvement. Ís this adding some pressure for next week?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> > Fewest moves: 36 moves
> 
> 
> You are starting to get it Mike! After your 40 last week this is another nice improvement. Ís this adding some pressure for next week?



Yes - I'm scared to death that next week I'll be back over 50 again.  And honestly, I must admit I feel like I lucked into this one. As I was doing the 2x2x2 block I saw that with an extra U I was able to keep a couple of other corner-edge pairs lined up, so I threw it in as I was going just to see what happened, and then everything just fell out perfectly for me.

Right before I did this one I had spent about an hour playing with the Heise method for solving. I still can't really do a Heise solve, but I think that playing with it helped me spot things I wouldn't have otherwise seen for the fewest moves attempt. Maybe I'll always do a Heise solve right before I try the fewest moves attempt each week.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 8, 2007)

Or just try to find a short 2x2x3 like you did last week.

There is no rule that says you have to build a 2x2x2 first and then extend it to 2x2x3. Building the entire 2x2x3 block at once seems much better. Do you realise that Guus (expert) and you used the same start (7/8 moves) to form the 2x2x3 block last week? Actually, I also used that same start (3 moves) before I did my "keyhole" thing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Or just try to find a short 2x2x3 like you did last week.
> 
> There is no rule that says you have to build a 2x2x2 first and then extend it to 2x2x3. Building the entire 2x2x3 block at once seems much better. Do you realise that Guus (expert) and you used the same start (7/8 moves) to form the 2x2x3 block last week? Actually, I also used that same start (3 moves) before I did my "keyhole" thing.



I hadn't realized it was the same one. I must be getting better at finding them if I'm starting to find the same one as you guys. Actually, this week there was a (one-move) shorter 2x2x3 which didn't finish the 2x2x2 on the way, but I couldn't find as nice a continuation of that one as existed by making the 2x2x2 first. The way this one worked out, it was just really easy to finish after the 2x2x3.

I need to try harder with the "keyhole thing". It's a really big help sometimes, but I just generally have trouble seeing it - I probably don't look hard enough for it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 8, 2007)

Dan Cohen

no warm-ups...

2x2x2
7.33, 6.36, (6.00), 6.63, (8.03) => 6.77
I guess my averages are consistent.

3x3x3
(18.31), 18.27, (16.69), 18.09, 17.55 => 17.97
Too many lockups. See Jack, we're still going at the same rate.

3x3x3 OH
33.25, (39.40), (28.38), 34.03, 35.03 => 34.10
I'm happy with this. I guess my 3x3 events are not good at competitions comparatively.

4x4x4
(1:06.86), 1:19.55 (P), 1:14.03 (OP), 1:21.86 (P), (1:23.77) (O) => 1:18.48
Started off pretty good, but then got bad.

5x5x5
(2:24.96), (2:05.44), 2:23.44, 2:23.33, 2:17.78 => 2:21.52
I haven't done a solve since Sat. I suck.


----------



## rafal (Nov 8, 2007)

Rafal Guzewicz

*3x3x3 BLD*
Best: 1:09.71
Times: 1:09.71, 1:26.02

On the first solve I had a POP - one edge fell off and I was lucky to insert it correctly.

*4x4x4 BLD*
Best: 6:19.39
Times: 6:19.39, 9:43.66

On the second solve I forgot one word and spent time recalling it.

*5x5x5 BLD*
Best: DNF
Times: DNF(16:30), DNF(19:33)

First was off by 2 centers and on the second I made mistake at the end while going back with setup moves.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 8, 2007)

Patricia Li

3x3
16.62, (17.38), 15.74, 16.92, (15.39) => 16.43

3x3 OH
34.40, (23.33), (35.40), 34.21, 35.31 => 34.64
YEAH!! 23.33 was an EASY F2L and a PLL skip. Too bad it couldn't count in the average...


----------



## hdskull (Nov 9, 2007)

*Sikan Li
*
*3x3x3: *(16.69), 18.50, 20.34, (21.76), 19.46 => 19.43
*3x3x3 OH: *33.99, 26.15, (34.76), 30.02, (25.12) => 30.05
Good! 26 was PLL skip, 25 was an easy solve
*3x3x3 BLD:* 3:39.42, 4:21.20 => 3:39.42


----------



## Erik (Nov 9, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> > Fewest moves: 36 moves
> 
> 
> You are starting to get it Mike! After your 40 last week this is another nice improvement. Ís this adding some pressure for next week?



actually I used the same too I think, only from a different angle, after it WAS a bit obvious and easy to make that one... I'm bad at block building


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 9, 2007)

Just to be clear about this:

You are not allowed to use (parts of) a solution that someone else found
You are allowed to find the same (part of) a solution that someone found
In case of doubt, the judge decides (that would be me) and I am a very tolerant judge so I don't think anyone has a problem so far.


----------



## Erik (Nov 9, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Just to be clear about this:
> 
> You are not allowed to use (parts of) a solution that someone else found
> You are allowed to find the same (part of) a solution that someone found
> In case of doubt, the judge decides (that would be me) and I am a very tolerant judge so I don't think anyone has a problem so far.


 
I did #2


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 9, 2007)

The rest of my times

Square-1
46.83, (33.05), (56.84), 53.97, 38.96 => 48.57

Magic
(1.30), (1.33), 1.30, 1.33, 1.31 => 1.31
now that's consistency.

Master Magic
3.93, 4.78, (5.36), 5.05, (3.71) => 4.59
I need a new magic.

Megaminx 
2:59.81, 2:54.71, (3.24.38), (2:48.09), 2:56.2 => 2:56.92

Pyraminx
12.83, (33.09), (8.97), 14.97, 14.11 => 13.97

Relay
4:06. 2:10 5x5, got to O parity at 3:15 and the rest was horrible.

---BLD---
2x2x2 => 43.25
47.63
43.25 

3x3x3 => 2:36.46
2:36.46
DNF


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 9, 2007)

> I need to try harder with the "keyhole thing". It's a really big help sometimes, but I just generally have trouble seeing it - I probably don't look hard enough for it.


 
Try this (Polish Open 2007):
Scramble: D2 U' R D' U2 L' D' R2 B F2 R2 B' F L' D' B2 F2 D' U B2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2
2x2x3: x' F2 R U R B2 L D2
Cross + Disconnected pair (FL + DFR): F2
Disconnected pair (DFL + FR) using "Keyhole-thing": (D R U2 R' D') or (D U' R U' R' D') or (D U2 R' F R F' D')

Complete F2L in 13 moves!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Complete F2L in 13 moves!



That's just so pretty! Especially with the 3 different possibilities for continuation.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 9, 2007)

How would you have continued after the 2x2x3 block (7 moves)?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2007)

Assuming I would have been incapable of seeing your nice keyhole solution (which is probably a safe assumption, unfortunately), I probably would have come up with something like this, I'm ashamed to say:

2x2x3: x' F2 R U R B2 L D2
cross and setup: L F2 L'
3rd pair: R U R' L' U' L
4th pair: F' U2 F R U2 R'
OLL: y' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U y F2 U' R' L F2 R L' U' F2

39 moves. And I probably would have been pretty happy with that. I guess it's just a matter of perspective. 

I will definitely try harder with checking for keyhole solutions next week.

(By the way, I have tried teaching my daughters the keyhole method as a quick way to get faster at F2L. They seem to understand the concept, but they usually get lost when they actually try to do it themselves. Maybe with a few weeks practice...)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 10, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > My 5 BLD attempts this week:
> ...


I first tried 4x4x4 BLD October '06...
But I got serious after Caltech Summer, where Chris Krueger tried it and I got a horrible DNF. And r2 came out.



Mike Hughey said:


> It's interesting that you're off by 2 centers 3 times.


I got the next attempt 
It's partly because I do the last 2 switch in the wron order or on the wrong pieces (or did everything else right but forgot to do oonly that, like today). But it's not always my mistake, I'm sure. I hope being aware of it will eliminate some DNF.
Without trying harder, my success rate has gone up phenominally, and I'm closer on DNF's. Visual memo has some advantages... 



Mike Hughey said:


> I just tried doing a sighted 4x4x4 "BLD" solve last night, going as fast as I could, without memorizing at all, and it took me 11:38 to do it...
> Interestingly, the breakdowns on my "sighted BLD" 4x4x4 solve were:
> orient the cube - 20 seconds
> solve the corners - 2 minutes
> ...



orient the cube+solve the centers - 2:04
solve the edges - 2:22
solve the corners - 0:41
Makes 5:07, about right. Centers are easier if you're allowed to move the cube around to figure out which commutator to use, although it's harder to pick an order (I used my old memo scheme).



Mike Hughey said:


> Maybe I need to try M2 for the 4x4x4 instead of commutators.


Try r2. Unless you plan to beat Kuti, r2's pretty fast (little thinking, reasonable speed on most pieces).


----------



## Erik (Nov 10, 2007)

Lucas Garron said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Try r2. Unless you plan to beat Kuti, r2's pretty fast (little thinking, reasonable speed on most pieces).
> ...


----------



## tim (Nov 10, 2007)

Lucas Garron said:


> Visual memo has some advantages...



name one! 
with my memo system i have almost 100% accuracy, but i still make mistakes while memorizing/executing and my memo times are slow, but recalling is pefect


----------



## Worms (Nov 10, 2007)

My times

2x2
1. 7,41
2. (5,32) PLL SKIP
3. (9,29)
4. 5,93 CLL
5. 6,61 PLL SKIP

Average-5: 6.65''


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 10, 2007)

tim said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Visual memo has some advantages...
> ...



I associate patterns very strongly, and most of the times I'm about to make a mistake (e.g. shoot the wrong piece), I feel queasy about. I avoid quite a few errors this way. Also, on 3x3x3, I almost completely visualize what cycle alg I will use (maybe this is why my memo is so slow?).
And anyhow, recall is, like, 99.8% for me. I can only remember one recall mistake in my attempts this week (>10 of them), and had to guess between two pieces.
I plan to learn a 2-letters scheme, though, like Hardwick's & Beyer's; it will really help for centers by the time I try 6x6x6 BLD. 



Erik said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Try r2. Unless you plan to beat Kuti, r2's pretty fast (little thinking, reasonable speed on most pieces).
> ...


He does? I couldn't decide... It looks like he uses some other stuff (with D turns?). Maybe he uses r2 as a basic commutator system from different angles?
And yes, 'r2 is the way to do.'  Beyer liikens it to a 3-look LL, but I don't think I'll ever switch, except on l- and r-slice pieces.
Anyhow, Erik: Have you gotten a successful solve yet? I have 5  and about three times as many solves off by 2 or 3 centers ...


----------



## Erik (Nov 10, 2007)

No I haven't which would be logical cause since WC I haven't tried. It's so time consuming and brain-torturing that it's not really fun to try...


----------



## Callum (Nov 10, 2007)

3x3x3
Average: 41.15
Times: (45.27), (33.34), 41.31, 41.55, 40.56


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 10, 2007)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Patricia Li
> 
> 3x3
> 16.62, (17.38), 15.74, 16.92, (15.39) => 16.43
> ...


Do you happen to be the Patricia Li from Cal that participated in Mathcounts in middle shcool?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 11, 2007)

philkt731 said:


> deathbypapercutz said:
> 
> 
> > Patricia Li
> ...


I'm normally against excessive posting, but I've been wondering that, too...
In that case, you were a memorable participant in the countdown round.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 11, 2007)

3x3x3: (20.37) (17.22) 17.40 19.42 18.73 ==> 18.52 (not bad)

Fewest moves: 
scramble: D' R2 D2 F R2 U' R D' B F R F2 D F' L' R2 D U'
My solution: U2 L R B2 F2 U' B' U F2 U' B U2 D F D2 R2 D2 R2 D' B R B' R2 D' F2 U F U' F D' L2 (31)
explanation:
pseudo 2x2x3 : U2 L R B2 . U D F (7)
pseudo F2L: D2 R2 D2 R2 D' B R B' (15) 
LL-edges + correction: R2 D' F2 U F U' F D' L2 (24)
leaving a corner 3-cycle
at dot insert F2 U' B' U F2 U' B U (24+8-1), 
I'm getting better at 2x2x3 blocks!
Took me the whole hour

Greetz

Guus


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 11, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 18.21 (18.54) (16.11) 17.41 16.54 = 17.39
2x2x2 BLD: 1:03.30; 27.14
3x3x3 BLD: 1:59.49; 2:36.95
4x4x4 BLD: 9:43.96; 9:17.50
5x5x5 BLD: 20:39.41; DNF

I was going for 100% success rather than speed for all BLD solves (so close!!!), but I had 2 mistakes during execution of the 2nd 5x5x5 solve which I only figured out after taking off the blindfold. I still don't know whether it's better to shoot for 100% accuracy on BLD, and then work on getting my times down from there - or to work on getting my times down and then try to improve my accuracy while maintaining my solving times. Any thoughts from the other BLD cubers here?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't know how it is for the big cubes, but I know for the 3x3, that trying to lower my times initially lowered my accuracy, but eventually the success rate gradually came back up. I think that when you try to increase memo/execution, you will inevitably always end up making a mistake. I would think this applies to all cube sizes, not just the 3x3.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2007)

The rest of my family for this week.

Marie Hughey
2x2x2: 45.59, (35.24), 48.57, (58.75), 35.79 = 43.32
3x3x3: 1:46.45, (1:56.05), 1:39.44, 1:40.56, (1:34.14) = 1:42.15

-----

Rebecca Hughey
3x3x3: 1:44.51, 1:45.41, 1:52.28, (1:55.42), (1:33.27) = 1:47.40

-----

Gloria Hughey
3x3x3: (3:49.70), (DNF), 5:11.73, 8.46.59, 8:34.66 = 7:30.99

Yes, that's my wife. These were her first ever timed solves. She just figured it out today - she finally memorized the last two algorithms she needed for the method I teach. On the DNF, she stopped the timer in frustration when she messed up an algorithm towards the end. I then explained to her what a bad idea that was, so she learned her lesson, I think. She almost went over 10 minutes a couple of times, but she hung in there! I think she'd like you to know she tried one more after these, and it was 3:28.87, so I think the pressure got to her.


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 12, 2007)

Victor Larsen

3x3x3
Average: 43.35
Times: 46.34, (46,45), 42.79, (35.90), 40.93

This was a pretty big regression, oops...

3x3x3
Average:105.13
Times: 102.76, 108.98, (117.81), (101.57), 103.65


----------



## jeff081692 (Nov 12, 2007)

Jefferson James
2x2x2
Average= 8.91
8.91, 8.61, 9.22, (8.42), (11.86)
Getting better.

3x3x3
Average= 26.56
(21.80), 27.56, 25.88, 26.25, (28.88), 
Slowly but surely.

5x5x5
Average= 6:14.87
6:59.14, 6:30.84, (6:28.58), (7:37.77), 6:35.62


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 12, 2007)

> 3:49.70, (DNF), 5:11.73, (8.46.59), 8:34.66 = 5:52.03


Is this some sort of weird hex-calculation?

And thanks Mike, for single-handedly raising to number of female competitors to "never seen before" levels


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> > 3:49.70, (DNF), 5:11.73, (8.46.59), 8:34.66 = 5:52.03
> 
> 
> Is this some sort of weird hex-calculation?
> ...



Sorry about that. I guess it was wishful thinking. You mean you can't throw out the DNF AND the highest time?


----------



## KConny (Nov 12, 2007)

FMC: 41
2x2x1 + 2x1x1: y2 F B' R D' R' L D2 (7)
3x2x2: L2 U R U' B' R2 F R' (8)
F2L: x z F2 U' F U' L R' F R L' (9)
OLL: y r' U2 R U R' U r (7)
PLL: y2 U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (10)

How would one go about cycling the corners earlier?


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 12, 2007)

Victor Larsen

Fewest moves: 36

2x2x2 : F U L U2 R2 B' L2 (7)
psuedo 2x2x3: U R' F [D R' U R D' R'] (16) (with corner cycle at braces)
psuedo f2l: U F2 U' L' (20)
OLL : U2 B' U B L (25)
PLL: B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 U (36)

Dang, its hard to do efficient t perms, but ran out of time before I could try a new path.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 12, 2007)

> How would one go about cycling the corners earlier?


Stickers!

On cube1 put a sticker on corner1-color1
On cube1 put a sticker on corner2-place where corner1-color1 needs to go. This is corner2-color1
On cube1 put a sticker on corner3-place where corner2-color1 needs to go. This is corner3-color1
etc untill you reach cube1-corner1-color1

On cube2 start on corner1-color2
On cube3 start on corner1-color3

Now perform the scramble on all 3 cubes, perform your solve 1 move at a time and look for moments where you can cycle 3 corners. If there are several moments, pick the moment that has the most cancellations

I am very bad at finding corner insertions because I only recognize pure 3-cycles (permutation, not orientation). Guus did a cycle of "F2 U' B' U F2 U' B U". I have no idea how he came up with that alg and how he recognizes the pieces.

I did an experiment this week on Fewest Moves because I couldn't use corner insertions. You will have to wait untill I post the entire solution, but it will look like this:
2x2x3 + All edges permuted (about 8)
Orient all edges + 1 more corner (about 12)
5 cycle of remaining corners (about 8 + about 8 for 2 3-cycles)

Not a very good result for me, but an interesting experiment!


----------



## KConny (Nov 12, 2007)

That made it easier, thx. I hope you'll show me some more tricks at Swedish Cube Day.

I did the rest now:
2x2: 10.28 8.99 (7.08) 9.20 1(3.28) ==> 9.49
3x3: 19.05 (20,70) 17.02 17.74 (14.58) ==> 17.94
3x3 OH: (40.06) 36.67 (35.47) 36.08 37.17 ==> 36.64
4x4: (2:12.41) 2:02.41 1:55.38 1:55.98 (1:46.11) ==> 1:57.92
3x3 BLD: DNF 3:52.80 ==>3:52.80


----------



## guusrs (Nov 12, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> > How would one go about cycling the corners earlier?
> 
> 
> Stickers!
> ...



Arnaud, 

when I enter up with a corner 3-cycle I use 3 numbered stickers as you explain, but on only one cube (!). Then I solve that 3-cycle (no matter how), then I perform the scramble and start my solve move by move and see if I can solve the 3-cycle. 

During that process I always examine if there are 2 corners in the same layer with stickers both on the same face or if one sticker moves to the other sticker location by turning that face. If so, I check if I can insert the third corner in that layer using only 3 moves (again sticker must match sticker). If this all gives a good result this is a potential insertion. I write down the insertion as [A B A' B'] in which A is the third-corner insertion (3 moves) and B is the layer move which brings one sticker to the other. You can also do [B A B' A']. 
Most important: I do not perform that moves, I only write them down (!). Then on paper I check if there are any cancellations at that move position. So I go on for each move in my "solution-leaving-a-cycle" which leaves me with several insertions and at the end I choose the most optimal. 

When you practice somewhat with it You'll need 5-10 minutes for finding an optimal insertion. 5-15 minutes when you are somewhat more nervous (during competition)

I you like I could demonstrate you (and maybe others) at the Dutch Championship.

Good luck

Greetz

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 12, 2007)

> Then I solve that 3-cycle (no matter how), then I perform the scramble and start my solve move by move and see if I can solve the 3-cycle.


Do you solve the 3-cycle before or after the scramble? You wrote it down like you solve it twice



> I you like I could demonstrate you (and maybe others) at the Dutch Championship.


I would really like that. Hopefully you can teach me BEFORE the FMC-event 

P.S. Not only was I amazed about your corner-insertion, I was also amazed by the fact that you wrote down your solution CORRECT!


----------



## Erik (Nov 12, 2007)

haha, I would be intersted aswell Guus!
Oh and Arnaud, when will the new weekly competition be launched?


----------



## tim (Nov 12, 2007)

4x4x4 BLD:
Best: 12:55.12
1.) DNF (already posted that)
2.) 12:55.12 (made one memo mistake and corrected it )
I'm quite happy about that time after only 1.5 weeks of 4x4x4 bld cubing .



cmhardw said:


> I still don't know whether it's better to shoot for 100% accuracy on BLD, and then work on getting my times down from there - or to work on getting my times down and then try to improve my accuracy while maintaining my solving times. Any thoughts from the other BLD cubers here?



I made the experience, that with going for full speed (with many dnfs) i improved my accuracy considerably. And as a side effect, my memo times decreased


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2007)

*3x3:* 18.81 (20.65) 17.19 (14.80) 16.05 *Average:* 17.35
Not too bad. No lucky solves.

*3x3 BLD:* 2:19.02 DNF *Best:* 2:19.02
Many memo mistakes on the first, and I used a different method. Upset I DNF'ed the second one.

*3x3 OH:* 50.53 (38.00) 57.13 46.93 (1:02.13) *Average:* 51.53
Wow, a very nice average! That 38.00 is my new PB, first sub-40!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2007)

tim said:


> 4x4x4 BLD:
> Best: 12:55.12
> 1.) DNF (already posted that)
> 2.) 12:55.12 (made one memo mistake and corrected it )
> I'm quite happy about that time after only 1.5 weeks of 4x4x4 bld cubing .



I've been doing 4x4x4 bld for 4 months, and I'll be happy if I EVER get a time like that. But I am happy to say that I just got a DNF with only 3 edges messed up and a time of 15:39.83, so maybe there's hope that I'll eventually get there.

Anyway, VERY good job! You're amazing.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 12, 2007)

Lucas Garron said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > deathbypapercutz said:
> ...



I do indeed happen to be the Patricia Li from CA who participated in Mathcounts in middle school. Memorable? I choose to take that as a compliment, thank you


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 12, 2007)

Ugh... I really need to learn big cube centers. I've been trying to figure out commutators for like a week now, but just can't understand it. Anyway, great job Tim.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 13, 2007)

*2x2x2*: 7.91 9.47 9.36 8.69 7.34 = *8.65*
*3x3x3*: 22.28 26.46 30.72 24.40 28.43 = *26.43*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 59.53 41.02 41.93 57.21 51.06 = *50.07*
*4x4x4*: 1:20.61(P) 1:33.00(P) 1:44.75(P) 1:53.00(OP) 2:02.15(OP) = *1:43.58*
*5x5x5*: 2:37.46 2:48.55 2:49.02 2:36.16 2:21.19 = 2:40.72
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*Relay*: *5:19.56*
*Square-1*: 1:24.44 1:53.91(P) 1:41.66(P) 1:47.61 1:34.03(P) = *1:41.10*
*Magic*: 1.69 1.78 1.65 1.81 2.66 = *1.76*
*Master Magic*: 6.30 17.91 7.52 11.46 6.38 = *8.45*
*MegaMinx*: 4:21.06 dnf 4:29.36 4:12.27 4:18.91 = *4:23.11*
*Pyraminx*: 27.86 32.69 14.72 10.52 9.61 = *17.70*
*Fewest Moves*: *36*
Solution: *R F U2 L2 U R U' L2 U R' U L R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R' D' R D' L' F2 L D' L' U' L R B' R' U L
*Explanation:
Inverse scramble: U D' R2 L F D' F2 R' F' B' D R' U R2 F' D2 R2 D
2X2X3 + All edges permuted (8 edges, 2 corners): *L' U' R B R' L' U* (found L' U' L' U B F R in 1 minute, this one in 3)
Orient all edges using a setup-move + OLL-alg (12 edges, 3 corners: *L D L' F2 L D R' D R2 . L' .. F' R'* (you can execute that alg from 4 angels, in reverse and with a slight variation for 12 possibilities in total. This one gave me a 2 move cancellation and 1 extra corner)
Corner-cycle 1 (at .): *R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2* (cancels 1 move)
Corner-cycle 2 (at ..): *U' R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U2* (no cancellations)

I am very curious how I should have done those cycles


----------



## guusrs (Nov 14, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> *Fewest Moves*: *36*
> Solution: *R F U2 L2 U R U' L2 U R' U L R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R' D' R D' L' F2 L D' L' U' L R B' R' U L
> *Explanation:
> Inverse scramble: U D' R2 L F D' F2 R' F' B' D R' U R2 F' D2 R2 D
> ...



Hi Arnaud,
With your solution framework: L' U' R B R' L'.U L D L' F2 L D R 'D R2 L'.F' R' (19)
I would insert R' U L2 U' R U L2 U' at the first dot and U B' U' F' U B U' F at the second dot. 5 moves cancel out leaving a 30-move solution. But to be honest it took me 30 minutes to find these insertions which is pretty long for competition purposes.
Greetz
Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to do this Guus. I will analyze it saturday. 30 minutes would have been fast enough. The framework only took me about 15 minutes to find/test/write-down/optimize.


----------

